# Tippett's KING PRIAM dethroned



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

English National Opera cancels Michael Tippett's 1962 opera from its 2022/'23 season:

https://slippedisc.com/2022/03/breaking-english-national-opera-dumps-tippett/

Is this a way to treat a 60-year-old King?


----------

